# Small or extra large pet carrier?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going to be picking up two carriers today, because there on sale and Petcetera 60% off. I'll be buying two, for the two hedgehogs I'm getting this fall for traveling. The question is, big or small?

The large carrier is 36"L x 24"W x 24" T (3x2). It's safe for airplane travel, and just meets the size requirements. So they're wheels, igloos, balls and dishes would fit easily and they'd still have room to roam around. BUT, it'd be hard to keep warm on the plane, but I could easily section of a part of the carrier, where they will each have to stay during the flight. Then it would be easy to keep warm. I'd be buying 2, one for each of the hedgies. 
[attachment=0:2l02txff]Travel.jpg[/attachment:2l02txff]
The small carrier is the petmate one. It wouldn't fit a wheel, so I'd have to bring separate cages, which would be hard because I use C&C's and I'd have to get extra coroplast, and try to pack it, then take it back down again. The large carrier would be so much easier.

But I'm still not 100% sure. Is there anything I should be worried about with the large carrier?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

With 60% off, the small carriers would be $10.55 each and the large ones would be $39.59 each.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd advise going with the small one. Before you decide on the large, check with the airline to see if the large one goes for the same price as the small one. I seem to recall that the larger the carrier, the more it costs but it was many years ago that I was pricing so things have probably changed.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I checked, it's $50 each way per kennel, regardless of size.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I dunno if I would leave a wheel on a stand loose in a crate as it could fall over...although they try the airlines are not the most careful. They also don't like alterations like extra holes for zip ties. When shipping dogs I always zap strapped a large water dish to the door to keep it in place and filled with ice to last the entire adventure/ less spilling. I have no idea how you would keep water safe for a hedgie on a flight???


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

CanadienHedgie said:


> I checked, it's $50 each way per kennel, regardless of size.


That seems awfully cheap. Usually it is around $150. What airline is it?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Westjet. I called them to ask, and they said it was $50 each way per kennel, and I could have up to 3 kennels. They also directed me to this page: http://www.westjet.com/guest/en/travel/ ... pets.shtml


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> I dunno if I would leave a wheel on a stand loose in a crate as it could fall over...although they try the airlines are not the most careful. They also don't like alterations like extra holes for zip ties. When shipping dogs I always zap strapped a large water dish to the door to keep it in place and filled with ice to last the entire adventure/ less spilling. I have no idea how you would keep water safe for a hedgie on a flight???


The large kennel has like windows on the top half and bottom half with wires going over them, so I'd zip tie the wheel to the wires. But they wouldn't have access to them on the flight (unless they should?) I doubt they'd even use them. Here's a picture: (It's the largest 1)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... 3B+Kennels


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> I have no idea how you would keep water safe for a hedgie on a flight???


Well you're not allowed to have food or water in the kennel, so I don't really have to worry about it. But I have to have empty bowls, just in case of a delay. I could put a water bottle in, if they knew how to use one. I don't really like them, but I might. I'm not sure if they'd even drink with all the noise, but better safe then sorry. I have those Spill-less water bowls for my dogs when I travel with them. They have velco on the bottom and you stick them to the floor of the cage or vehicle. They actually work amazing.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I see what you mean about attaching to the side, good idea...I've never seen a crate with vents down below like that. Wouldn't the normal enclosed type bottom be warmer?

I've never heard no food or water rule on flights...and I have shipped dogs with every airline to all provinces many times. I have always put ice/water and a good chew bone in with them lol. Not one word has ever been said ha  mind you big dogs tend to scare some people so perhaps they never look lol


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

The enclosed bottom would probably be warmer, but then I'd have nothing to attach the wheel to. I've decided I can just pull the fleece up over the bottom vents, cut small holes in the fleece, and zip tie the fleece to the top bar across the vent (if you look closely, there is a bar going horizontally across the top and bottom). I don't think it'd be a problem, because they could still see in through the top vents and door.

For the water thing, this is from WestJets website:
"Food and water is not permitted in the kennel. An empty water dish should be placed inside the kennel and attached securely to the kennel door to avoid movement. In the event of a delay, our ground handlers may provide water to your pet without opening the kennel door."


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

No food and water? How peculiar... I would hide some kibble under the liner :roll: I would put a snuggle safe in the carrier because the cargo gets a little chilly sometimes... or if you dont have one and cant find one, You could pick one of these little kitty shaped stuffed animals that gets warm when microwaved before the trip... Its also little enough to drag around (my little one does that in his mouth :lol: )

http://www.petco.com/product/112231/Pet ... d-Mat.aspx

Good luck with your travels!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

The kitty warming pad is a good idea! I bought a puppy one a while ago, but didn't think of putting it in the carrier, I will now  . This is the puppy one:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2754626


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats really cute too! I have to get another one though because the velcro thingy melted together in the microwave...( :shock: ) so now I cant wash it  I didn't even know they had a puppy...


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Thats really cute too! I have to get another one though because the velcro thingy melted together in the microwave...( :shock: ) so now I cant wash it  I didn't even know they had a puppy...


I didn't even know they had a cat :lol:


----------

